# How can we connect a serial DCE cable to a router?



## mayank4mail (Jan 15, 2013)

I had been doing it on cisco packet tracer. I am using a 2811 router and used NM-2E2W as an extra port in the router providing two WIC slots. But at the time of connection of serial DCE link there is no connection path showing.


----------



## Daniel Adam (Jan 18, 2013)

mayank4mail said:


> I had been doing it on cisco packet tracer. I am using a 2811 router and used NM-2E2W as an extra port in the router providing two WIC slots. But at the time of connection of serial DCE link there is no connection path showing.


did you download packet tracer from official website or its  a cr*ck version. i guess you need to check the cable connection " the one which u select from the list" do send reply with a screen shot so that i could help you on this.


----------

